# POP (Pyraminx Orientation Permutation) Method



## AbelBrata (Oct 22, 2009)

I just came out with Pyraminx BLD... using only use 2 algorithms:
- flipper/orient: L R' L' R U' R U R'
- cycle/permute: R U R' U R U R' and mirror (like sune and antisune in 3x3x3)


Steps to Pyraminx BLD, my version:

1. POSITION THE PYRAMINX
--> Identify which face is front (I put red as F, blue on D/bottom). The guide is looking at which layer contains all 3 axial pieces (centers) with the same color. For example, if the F LAYER has 3 centers which has a blue on it, I make the F layer as D.

2. THE MITSUBISHI WAY
--> Make a "Mitsubishi"/Diamond logo on each side (similar to cross on 3x3x3).
Fix the tips then twist centers to the right position, then undo the rotating edges. So after the mitsubishis are formed, edges stay on their original positions.

3. ORIENT AND PERMUTE EDGES
--> Start solving edges with setup move and cycle algorithm. Use flipper algorithm if a place is already in place but flipped, or to make the setup move easier.


*EXAMPLE SOLVE*

Scramble: R' L' U' R' U L R' U L B L B' L U' R B' u r'

1. Solving the tips --> u' r
2. Solving Centers/Axial Pieces 
--> R' ==> undo edges: Lw' - L' U' L U' L' U' L - Lw
--> B ==> undo edges: Rw' - L' U L U L' U L - Rw
3. Solving Edges:
--> Flip: y L (setup) - L R' L' R U' R U R' - L' y' (undo setup)
--> Rw R (setup) - L' U L U L' U L - R' Rw' (undo setup)
--> L' U' L U' L' U' L

Tips for memo:
- Right now, i use visual for centers and tips. For the edges, I use numbers and visual at the same time.


===================================================
Notation:
- http://www.geocities.com/rubiks_galaxia/PyraIntro.html
- w means turning whole pyraminx (like x or z in 3x3x3). For example, Lw means turning the pyraminx in the same direction like you turn L.
- Lower case (udfblr) means turning pyraminx tips.


* Note:
This method is experimental. Idea, suggestions, or critics are welcome


----------



## Muesli (Oct 22, 2009)

I so want a Pyraminx. They look so goood.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 22, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I so want a Pyraminx. They look so goood.



I can sell you one at UK Open if you like!


----------



## AbelBrata (Oct 22, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > I so want a Pyraminx. They look so goood.
> ...



Charlie, I saw your Pyraminx BLD on Youtube
Can you explain your method?


----------



## Muesli (Oct 22, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > I so want a Pyraminx. They look so goood.
> ...





How much?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 22, 2009)

AbelBrata said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...


I think it was just an easy scramble on which she did speedBLD.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ewww...I hate pops.


----------



## deadalnix (Oct 22, 2009)

I think speedblind is quite easy on pyraminx.

A pure blind way could be :
1/ Orient center using sune RUR'URUR'U
2/ permute all edges using commutator (1 or 2 depending of the case).

The step 1 could be speedblinded and you can keep trac of pieces for step 2.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 22, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> AbelBrata said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



No it wasn't just an easy scramble, it is possible to speedbld any kind, just memo takes AGES. I just use my regular pyraminx method, look on my youtube for a tutorial  As I usually predict the last layer case for pyraminx anyway (which sometimes ends up in ugly DNFs) it's not much of a difficult thing for speedbld.


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 22, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > I so want a Pyraminx. They look so goood.
> ...



Any spares? I was gonna visit mefferts'com, but with the Royal Mail being a little bit (hmmmmm...), I'm not sure I'll see it this side of xmas. I'll even compete in Bristol lol!


----------



## AbelBrata (Oct 23, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > AbelBrata said:
> ...



Whats your average memo time?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 23, 2009)

I've been blding pyras since yesterday, using just normal method. The face can be made in about 5 moves most of the time, and I remember those 5 moves as an alg, and track the last layer pieces. Very easy. Just visual memo. Nice method, I might try it when I get some time.


----------

